# Sir Vape Super Deals



## Sir Vape (25/2/15)

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/super-deals

We have a few of the latest RDA'S on special and Halo for only R190 a bottle.

Check it:
*http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/super-deals*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (27/2/15)

Don't forget the Super Deals close at 10:00pm on Sunday.

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/super-deals


----------



## Gizmo (28/2/15)

Great marketing well done

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

